# Están pidiéndonos ayuda. / Nos están pidiendo ayuda. (Pronomen, Gerundium)



## Suilan

Hallo zusammen!

Ich zerbreche mir schon längere Zeit den Kopf über folgendes:

*Pronomen bei < ... > Gerundium-Konstruktionen: vor- oder nachgestellt, wo ist der Unterschied?*

In Sätzen wie
< ... >

a) Están pidiéndonos ayuda.
b) Nos están pidiendo ayuda.


-- Gibt es da zwischen den Varianten a und b Bedeutungs- oder Stilunterschiede?
-- Wird jeweils etwas anderes dabei betont? 
-- Ist eins emphatisch, das andere nicht?
-- Und würde man es im Deutschen verschieden übersetzen? 

< ... >

Dank und Grüße!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hallo, Suilan - 

meines Wissens ist die Wortstellung in diesem Fall tatsächlich reine Geschmackssache. Und dort, wo ich nachgesehen habe (z.B. wikilengua, unter "pronombre enclítico"), habe ich auch nur den Hinweis darauf gefunden, daß eben beides möglich ist.

Mit Sicherheit weiß ich, daß man es anders formulieren muß, wenn man betonen will:
Están pidiénonos ayuda a nosotros - (Gerade) Uns bitten sie um Hilfe
Es ayuda que nos están pidiendo - Um Hilfe bitten sie uns (nicht um was anderes)

Gruß,
Susana


----------



## Suilan

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Doch wenn es eine Geschmackssache ist, dann müssen die beiden Sätze doch auch unterschiedlich "schmecken." Kann man diesen Geschmacksunterschied irgendwie beschreiben?


Edit: OK, wenn man im Englisch-Spanisch Forum nach "cliticos" sucht, findet man einige gute Fäden zum Thema. Die Bezeichnung war mir in den drei Grammatiken, die ich zuhause stehen hab, noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## anipo

Beide haben zwar den gleichen Sinn und sind richtig, aber "nos están pidiendo ayuda" ist gebräuchlicher. 

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

> Kann man diesen Geschmacksunterschied irgendwie beschreiben?



klar und zwar:

a) Están pidiéndonos ayuda = sie bitten uns gerade um Hilfe  [der Bedeutungsunterschied liegt hier in der Beschreibung einer gerade stattfindenden Handlung] 


b) Nos están pidiendo ayuda =  (eben) uns [und nicht anderen] bitten sie gerade um Hilfe  [der Bedeutungsunterschied liegt hier in der Betonung der *Empfänger *bei der Beschreibung einer gerade stattfindenden Handlung]

nuance zu beachten:

_ellos _nos están pidiendo ayuda = doppelte Betonung wer und wem durch die Explizierung des Subjekts.


----------



## Suilan

Vielen Dank für die Erklärungen!


----------

